# Time to Learn More...Much More!



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2006)

My Brothers and Sisters in Christ,

Most of what I have learned about Covenant Theology has been from the various internet boards that I frequent. However, I believe that I have much, much to learn. In this area I believe I am yet a babe. 

This is my question: what is *THE* one book that you would recommend for an understanding of Covenant Theology? I have a lot on my table right now, preaching sermons, studying Biblical Counseling, working over night, family, church, et al. I need the one book to start out with. 

What is that one book?


----------



## Philip A (Jul 22, 2006)

Witsius 

I think it is out of print, but you may still be able to get it from www.wtsbooks.com

Of course, the issue is too huge for there to be _one_ book, but Witsius will get you about 80% to 90% there.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 22, 2006)

The Economy of the Covenants by Herman Witsius.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2006)

How about Horton?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 23, 2006)

Christ of the Covenants by O. Palmer Robertson is considered a balanced, recent introduction to covenant theology.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 23, 2006)

Amazing people here support the books that people on the FV/NPP board dont really care for.


----------



## Philip A (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> How about Horton?



Horton alongside of Witsius would be excellent.


----------



## MW (Jul 23, 2006)

I wouldn't suggest starting with Witsius. There are too many concepts which require pre-understanding. Certainly one should have it as a goal. Robertson deals with passages from an exegetical standpoint rather than a systematic one. He would be good to criticaly reflect on at a later stage. I would suggest reading Robert Shaw and A. A. Hodge (in that order) on the Westminster Confession, chapter 7. With the basic structure understood, an exposition like Witsius' will be better appreciated.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> I wouldn't suggest starting with Witsius. There are too many concepts which require pre-understanding. Certainly one should have it as a goal. Robertson deals with passages from an exegetical standpoint rather than a systematic one. He would be good to criticaly reflect on at a later stage. I would suggest reading Robert Shaw and A. A. Hodge (in that order) on the Westminster Confession, chapter 7. With the basic structure understood, an exposition like Witsius' will be better appreciated.



Thank you, Matthew. Good advice indeed. I wouldn't start with Witsius anymore than I would start with John Owen!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 26, 2006)

I have ordered this book, "God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology" by Michael Horton, and will proceed from there. I'll be purchasing a book on Covenant Theology from a Baptist viewpoint in the near future.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 26, 2006)

What? No one suggested starting with Meredith Kline? 

I think Horton is a wise place to start Ivan.

I don't know of any books that are a good place to start AND a good place to continue. It appears with this subject we need a primer (Horton, Robertson, McMahon, Goldsworthy, etc.) and then move up to advanced expositions such as Witsius, Kline, and Owen.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> What? No one suggested starting with Meredith Kline?
> 
> I think Horton is a wise place to start Ivan.
> ...



Well, I certainly will be taking a look at the work of that McMahon guy! : 

[Edited on 7-26-2006 by Ivan]


----------

